
CreepFace.com – Facial Recognition for Online Dating - jamesbritt
http://www.creepface.com/
======
JakeStone
It'll be interesting when someone sues for a false positive result. Emotional
damages can be costly depending on your state.

~~~
jamesbritt
I gave it a shot with a picture of myself and the results were dismal.

